# Wheel Loader Operating



## JrReb5 (Dec 7, 2005)

I wanted to know if anyone could give me a online crash course on plowing with a wheel loader. I have knowledge of machinery just never operated a wheel loader before.


----------



## Dirt_Werx (Nov 26, 2005)

very simple, shuttle shift, just like a turn signal in your car on your left hand side, up is forward, down is reverse, no clutch, just flip it back and forth, your loader will be controlled by 2 sticks, run by your right hand, only trick is reving up while turning, it helps with the articulation, making it less jumpy. if you have any other, or specific questions dont hesitate to ask.


----------



## JrReb5 (Dec 7, 2005)

The machine is a Volvo L70. What are the controls for the bucket? I know that it will have a push plow on it. but how do i change attachments? and normal start up procedures. Thank you for your help Dirt


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

i've never driven a wheel loader, but plenty of backhoes. Make sure the shuttle shifter is in nuetral when you start. In cold weather let it warm a little. Run the Hydraulics through their cycles a few times before placing any load on them...just to warm up the liquid. Taking a bucket off is pretty easy, especially if it has quick-tach, otherwise its just a few pins. The bucket controls might be a single joystick with back=up, forward=down, left=curl, right=dump...or it may be twin stick...left stick back=boom up, left stick forward=boom down, right stick back=dump bucket, right stick forward=curl bucket


----------



## mikemac (Dec 12, 2003)

volvo's are nice machines. my only advice is go slow and take your time. the more hours you clock in the machine the better you will get. i'm only 21 years old and i've been operating them since i was 12. speed and precision with the machine comes with time so go easy. it's better that you will be plowing with a plow instead of open bucket.


----------



## parrothead (Nov 19, 2003)

which model l70, does it have electric controls for the lift function or is it an older model with the hydraulic levers.most l70's have a switch on the right side that you engage and that pulls the pins out, may have to shake the bucket a little bit if they are sticky. once the pins are pulled out, curl the bucket forward while backing up slightly and the bucket will detach from the machine. that is the loader i've got, they are a very nice machine. see ya rob


----------



## PipeGuy (Nov 30, 2005)

JrReb5 said:


> ...never operated a wheel loader before.


- use the hand grabs when climbing in and out
- always look before backing up
- don't let anyone ride in the bucket
- don't let anyone stand or drive under the bucket
- never move the bucket when someone is standing in front of it unless you're sure their feet are clear
- never raise the bucket higher than you need to
- always look before backing up
- travel with the bucket as low to the ground as you can
- if the loader starts to tip lower the bucket
- if it keeps tipping over, stay in the operator's seat
- work in the lowest comfortable gear
- keep your speed down until you're experienced
- always look before backing up
- keep soda bottles, thermoses, etc. off the floor
- keep the angle required to put the cutting edge on the ground to a minimum 
- keep the bottom of the bucket off the ground (only the cutting edge should touch the ground)
- don't jump down from the ladder
- always look before backing up


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*If it has a Pusher.....*



JrReb5 said:


> The machine is a Volvo L70. What are the controls for the bucket? I know that it will have a push plow on it. but how do i change attachments? and normal start up procedures. Thank you for your help Dirt


 Great info so far.
Slow and steady wins the race just be carefull.
If It is a snow pusher and the bucket is also on the machine, typically that is an easy one.The cutting edge of the bucket goes right into the slot on the pusher hitch and then there maybe two turn buckles one on each side going up to the bucket to secure the pusher onto the bucket.
Unless has a full time mechanic dont forget to check your fluids(Hydraulic,engine etc..) before you start up.Check for leaks and all that kind of good stuff.


----------



## drmiller100 (Jan 26, 2005)

slow and steady. If it is a decent sized loader, and you snag a manhole cover, the manhole might move. That is a BAD thing.

They are Very heavy, and push a LOT harder then anything else you have ever been around. Push into a house, and the house falls over. Notice I said PUSH. Don't ram. Just push.

Be very careful on sidehills. Very very weird things happen.

The back end is a LOT heavier then the front end.

If you get stuck, turn the steering wheel back and forth, and you can wiggle out usually.

Use the bucket to curl your way backwards.

Drive over a sidewalk, and you might crack the concrete.

They push a lot harder straight then with the steering wheel turned hard. If you think about it, all 4 tires pushing in the same direction pushes harder then everything pushing in different directions.

Learn to PUSH. NEVER ram.


----------



## JrReb5 (Dec 7, 2005)

I want to thank everyone for the help. I plowed on Thursday night and did OK i believe. Learned as I went. The Pusher is multiple pieces so that it goes over Manholes and curbs. The steering I am learning easier now. I am really having a enjoyable time plowing with this machine. I think of it as shoveling without all the energy. Thanks again everyone anymore tips or helping thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

JrReb5 said:


> I want to thank everyone for the help. I plowed on Thursday night and did OK i believe. Learned as I went. The Pusher is multiple pieces so that it goes over Manholes and curbs. The steering I am learning easier now. I am really having a enjoyable time plowing with this machine. I think of it as shoveling without all the energy. Thanks again everyone anymore tips or helping thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


what type of loader contol are you running?...i've always personally preffered the twin sticks because you have more feel for the hydraulics, but the single lever has its pro's too.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

Hey just curious who your working for? any ways plowing with a pusher is fairly easy. heres a few tips. you always want to keep all 4 tires on the ground. you dont want to put pressure on the bucket lifting the front wheels off the ground. if you have to turn while pushing, lift the pusher off the ground a little. this will put all the weight back on the front tires. try not to be backdragging, if the pusher slips off, which it can even with the chains , they can be a pain in the but to put back together in the snow. once you get the correct angle so the skids of the pusher are level with the ground, try not to curl the bucket any more. when pulling up to a pile jost lift the arms. always be carefull, these machines will push over fences, trees, cars and houses without much effort. if i think of anything else ill post it. if you have any ?'s just ask....


----------



## JrReb5 (Dec 7, 2005)

Hey BNC I am working for Arctic Ice and Snow. I appreciate the tips. I am getting the hang of that machine. It has 2 levers to control the boom and curl. Thanks everyone, Sean.


----------

